

Increase in Unemployment Due to Extensions of Unemployment Beneﬁt Eligibility - mhb
http://www.iza.org/conference_files/PolicyEval_2013/mitman_k9175.pdf

======
marojejian
Most of the literature I've seen suggests the opposite of this. I'm curious
what others think of this approach?

